# Die Nase ist Fisch des Jahres 2020



## kati48268 (11. November 2019)

Steht da irgendwas in der Pressemitteilung eines "Angler"verbandes über "'Nasen angeln"? 
Natürlich nicht.
Mal wieder nur Naturschutzgedöns.
Oder nennen wir es besser "Naturschutz-Fake", denn dieses jährliche (Verarschungs-)Schauspiel ist grauenhaft bis lächerlich. 
Wieder werden Kartonweise Broschüren gedruckt, 
den Mitgliedsverbänden aufgedrückt, 
die bunkern sie ein, weil keine Sau den Mist lesen will, 
irgendwann werden'se zuerst verramscht, dann weggeschmissen. 
Und die Kohle versickert in der dem DAFV angehörenden, ominös-instransparenten GmbH 
anstatt auch nur 1€ davon in irgendetwas Sinnvolles für den Fisch des Jahres zu stecken. 
Die können eben nicht mal Naturschutz! 
Geschweige denn irgendwas für Angler zu machen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. November 2019)

Ich finde es gut, dass die Nase Fisch des Jahres wurde!
Früher gab es in der Isar, Amper Nasen nasenlang, also häufig, heute fast ausgestorben.
Ein heimischer Fisch, allen aus Kindheit bkannt, fast ausgestorben.

Der "Fisch des Jahres" bringt Beachtung und Aufklärung, notwendig für das Bewußtsein der Artenvielfalt, die es mal gab.


----------



## tibulski (11. November 2019)

Hallo,

ich fände es gut, wenn sich jeder mal selbst ein Bild über die Arbeit des DAFV macht. 
Einfach mal https://dafv.de aufrufen und die Nachrichten auf der Startseite durchblättern.
Da kann man alle Meldungen der letzten Jahre von uns nachlesen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## dawurzelsepp (12. November 2019)

Der Essling (Nase) als Fisch des Jahres 2020 find ich klasse. 
Danke an die Redaktion fürs Einstellen dieses Beitrags.

Seit einiger Zeit unterstützt der LFV Bayern die Vereine mit Artenschutzprogrammen und Besatzmaßnahmen die Vereine zum Widerbesatz bzw Stützung der Bestände. Als Angler der Donauzuflüsse bin ich da ganz klar auf der Unterstützerseite und kann nur sagen alles richtig gemacht.
Im Frühjahr konnte ich viele Jahre kleine Schwärme beim Laichen sehen was in den letzten Jahre immer seltener geworden ist.
Das Verhalten der Bestände muss daher auch weiterhin beobachtet und durch Kontrollen entsprechend auch protokolliert werden. 

Aus fischereilicher Sicht freue ich mich immer wenn ich solch einen schönen Fisch am Haken habe auch wenn es momentan nur Beifang ist.


----------



## kati48268 (12. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der "Fisch des Jahres" bringt Beachtung und Aufklärung, notwendig für das Bewußtsein der Artenvielfalt...


Da stimm ich dir sogar zu.
Jedoch nehme ich dem DAFV diese Intention nicht mehr ab,
da über die ganzen Jahre nicht 1€ aus den Aktionen 
in Projekte für den jeweiligen F.d.J. geflossen ist,
sondern alles in der undurchsichtigen GmbH versickert.
Authentizität sieht anders aus.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. November 2019)

Die Entscheidung des "Fisch des Jahres" trifft nicht alleine der DAFV, sondern u.a. auch das Bundesamt für Naturschutz (BfN).
Letzteres fordert konkret bezüglich der "Nase" den Abbau von Hindnernisse wie z.B. Wehre abgebaut oder dass diese passierbar gemacht werden, um die Nasen zu schützen. Ebenso sollen naturnahe Ufer und Kiesbänke wiederhergestellt werden.
Bewußstsein schaffen, Problematiken veröffentlichen (der "Fisch des Jahres" mit Erläuterungen ist seit gestern in vielen regionalen und überregionalen Zeitungen, nicht angel- oder naturnahen Fachzeitschriften!, nun zu lesen) ist notwendig und dient unserem Hobby Angeln.
Daraus ergeben sich auch verschieden geartete Projekte und Fördermaßnahme (und es sei mir erlaubt anzumerken, dass wenig weitsichtige Leute oder Organisationen, die selbsternannt unsere Zunft vertreten wollen, wieder dagegen maulen oder sogar klagen wollen). Ob konkret im Namen des DAFV oder über andere Stellen dann Maßnahmen laufen, in direkte oder in direkt gezeichnete, in mittelbar oder unmitelbar wirksame, ist mir dazu ziemlich egal.



_Kommentar schreiben!_


----------



## MarkusZ (12. November 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Seit einiger Zeit unterstützt der LFV Bayern die Vereine mit Artenschutzprogrammen und Besatzmaßnahmen die Vereine zum Widerbesatz bzw Stützung der Bestände.



Sehr löblich, dass der LFV das tut, da sind die Beiträge doch gut angelegt.

Bei uns in MFr kommt da aber nichts an.  Da muss man schon Anträge auf Förderung aus Fischereiabgabe stellen.

Nase als Fisch des Jahres finde ich gut, besonders mit dem Hinweis auf deren Lebensraum.

Ob das ggf. Einfluss auf die kleine Wasserkraft haben wird, wage ich in Zeiten von FFF aber zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. November 2019)

Hallo miteinander,



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Bei uns in MFr kommt da aber nichts an.  Da muss man schon Anträge auf Förderung aus Fischereiabgabe stellen.
> 
> .



Ja, man muss einen Antrag stellen. Habe gerade in unserer Vereinszeitschrift nachgeschaut - wir haben letztes Jahr folgende Förderung aus dem Artenschutzprogramm erhalten:

Aalrutte  zweisömmerig   675 Stück
Barbe      einsömmerig    1800 Stück
Nase        einsömmerig    3350 Stück
Hasel       einsömmerig    1800 Stück

All die Jahre davor Förderung in ähnlicher Größenordnung.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## phirania (12. November 2019)

Ein sehr schöner Fisch..
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwi27PiJs-TlAhUDEVAKHQLUDMcQFjAAegQIBRAB&url=https://www.planet-schule.de/sf/php/sendungen.php?sendung=6542&usg=AOvVaw2ESx3Mnv4yrDBA5cVuNfQP
Lohnt sich auf jedenfall mal anzusehen.
Dann weis man warum was getan werden muß..


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Daraus ergeben sich auch verschieden geartete Projekte und Fördermaßnahme (und es sei mir erlaubt anzumerken, dass wenig weitsichtige Leute oder Organisationen, die selbsternannt unsere Zunft vertreten wollen, wieder dagegen maulen oder sogar klagen wollen).



Ich weiß nicht ob die selbsternannten Vertretung aller Angler DAFV (vertreten ja keine 10% der deutschen Angler) dagegen klagt, denke aber eher nicht.

Ich halte mir allerdings als Privatperson weiterhin die Möglichkeit offen, gegen unrechtmäßige Fördermaßnahmen zu klagen!



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ob konkret im Namen des DAFV oder über andere Stellen dann Maßnahmen laufen, in direkte oder in direkt gezeichnete, in mittelbar oder unmitelbar wirksame, ist mir dazu ziemlich egal.


 Das ist mir persönlich auch egal, jedoch denke ich, dass aus dem Text mehr als deutlich hervorgeht, dass die Nase keine Fischart ist, die durch die Fischereiabgabe gefördert werden darf. Es geht hier um Artenschutz und die Ursache ist auch an anderer Stelle zu suchen, wie aus dem Text hervorgeht. Warum sollen also Angler mit ihren Abgaben für Fehler der Politik und wirtschaftliche Interessen anderer einstehen?

Ich bewerte es jedoch positiv, dass auf diese Fischart aufmerksam gemacht wird. Wenn dann noch reale Maßnahmen getroffen werden, könnte das noch einen Sinn ergeben.

So ist es lediglich eine PM, die in 2 Tagen vergessen ist!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. November 2019)

Hallo



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Das ist mir persönlich auch egal, jedoch denke ich, dass aus dem Text mehr als deutlich hervorgeht, dass die Nase keine Fischart ist, die durch die Fischereiabgabe gefördert werden darf. Es geht hier um Artenschutz und die Ursache ist auch an anderer Stelle zu suchen, wie aus dem Text hervorgeht. Warum sollen also Angler mit ihren Abgaben für Fehler der Politik und wirtschaftliche Interessen anderer einstehen?



Angler stehen dafür ein, weil sie das genau so wollen. Das ist Ausfluss ihrer Anglerkultur.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Anglerdemo (12. November 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Angler stehen dafür ein, weil sie das genau so wollen. Das ist Ausfluss ihrer Anglerkultur.


 Dann starte eine Spendenaktion oder nutzt die Mitgliedsbeiträge in den Verbänden und Vereinen. Ich denke dann werden die von Dir die als "Angler" bezeichnete Gruppe gerne bereit sein, dafür noch einmal zu zahlen. Die Fischereiabgabe ist dafür nicht vorgesehen. Oder erhöht einfach die Beiträge, denn auch damit werden dann ja "Angler" kein Problem haben.

Ich möchte wirklich mal wissen, was mit Vereinen passieren würde, wenn man 10 Jahre keinen Besatz für Angler durchführen würde und ausschließlich von den Mitgliedsbeiträgen geschützte Fischarten und Naturschutzmaßnahmen fördern würde. Wie sich dann wohl die Mitgliedszahlen entwicklen würden?

Meine Anglerkultur ist der Versuch mit einer Angel Fische zu fangen.


----------



## MarkusZ (12. November 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> All die Jahre davor Förderung in ähnlicher Größenordnung.



Vom Verband oder aus der Fischereiagabe?

Wir kriegen auch Zuschüsse aus dem Artenhilfsprogramm, aber das zahlt ja nicht der Verband sondern die FA.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. November 2019)

Hallo Anglerdemo,



Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Dann starte eine Spendenaktion oder nutzt die Mitgliedsbeiträge in den Verbänden und Vereinen. Ich denke dann werden die von Dir die als "Angler" bezeichnete Gruppe gerne bereit sein, dafür noch einmal zu zahlen. Die Fischereiabgabe ist dafür nicht vorgesehen. Oder erhöht einfach die Beiträge, denn auch damit werden dann ja "Angler" kein Problem haben.
> 
> Ich möchte wirklich mal wissen, was mit Vereinen passieren würde, wenn man 10 Jahre keinen Besatz für Angler durchführen würde und ausschließlich von den Mitgliedsbeiträgen geschützte Fischarten und Naturschutzmaßnahmen fördern würde. Wie sich dann wohl die Mitgliedszahlen entwicklen würden?
> 
> Meine Anglerkultur ist der Versuch mit einer Angel Fische zu fangen.



Du solltest mal in aller Ruhe darüber nachdenken was eine Angelkultur ist, wie sich innerhalb dieser Kultur die Regeln bilden und verändern. Und schlussendlich wie durch die Gruppe sichergestellt wird, dass die Regeln Geltung haben.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. November 2019)

Hallo MarkusZ



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Vom Verband oder aus der Fischereiagabe?
> 
> Wir kriegen auch Zuschüsse aus dem Artenhilfsprogramm, aber das zahlt ja nicht der Verband sondern die FA.



In Bayern verwaltet der Verband ja selbst die FA. Darum kommt der Segen immer vom Verband. Ich kann es nicht bestimmt sagen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass das Artenhilfsprogramm aus dem Topf der FA bezahlt wird.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## kati48268 (12. November 2019)

Angelkultur ist in erster (zweiter & dritter) Linie das Angeln.
Ansonsten können wir auch unsere Ruten an den Rest der Welt verkaufen,
die das genauso sehen,
eine 'unter Wasser'-Gruppe im Nabu bilden
und gemeinsam (nur noch) Fischtreppen & Laichzonen buddeln.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. November 2019)

Anglerdemo schrieb:


> Ich möchte wirklich mal wissen, was mit Vereinen passieren würde, wenn man 10 Jahre keinen Besatz für Angler durchführen würde und ausschließlich von den Mitgliedsbeiträgen geschützte Fischarten und Naturschutzmaßnahmen fördern würde. Wie sich dann wohl die Mitgliedszahlen entwicklen würden?
> 
> Meine Anglerkultur ist der Versuch mit einer Angel Fische zu fangen.


Zum Angeln gehören eben auch befischbare Gewässer, eine ordentliche Bewirtschaftung und so etwas wie einen Hegeauftrag. Um jedern Euro aus den Mitgliedsbeiträgen gibt es deshalb Konkurrenz und der Fokus liegt doch schwer auf der Anglerbespaßung. Damit wird man dem Hegeauftrag nicht gerecht und das ist eine sehr unangenehme Geschichte, da bei der Vergabe von Pachten zusehends die Bewirtschaftung nach ökologischen Gesichtspunkten diskutiert wird. Für den dauerhaften Zugang zum Gewässer sind deshalb Finanzmittel, die außerhalb der Anglerbespaßung liegen, äußerst wichtig.
Auf Gut Deutsch heißt das für uns "Friss oder stirb". Irgendwie müssen wir dafür bezahlen und mir ist das lieber solidarisch, als nur für diejenigen, die das Geld übrig haben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. November 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo MarkusZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tschuldige, nicht ganz richtig, in Bayern sind das je nach Förderantrag (Födermaßnahme) das StMELF, die Förderstelle des LFV, Bezirksverbände  (hier Föderbeirat).


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. November 2019)

Die Nase ist Fisch des Jahres- und bei mir werden Erinnerungen wach;

1983 machten wir Urlaub auf einem Bauernhof in der Nähe von Vilshofen und mein Vater nahm mich zum ersten Mal mit zum Angeln an den Fluss.

Mein erster Fang war eine Nase- dass es eine solche war, stellte sich aber erst später heraus weil mein Vater ihn nicht zuordnen konnte (Google Bildersuche gabs ja nicht). 
Klar - fängt man im Ruhrpott weder an Rhein-Herne-Kanal, noch am FoPu...  

Seitdem hatte ich nie wieder eine Nase an der Strippe- Schade!


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2019)

Hallo,



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Darum kommt der Segen immer vom Verband.



Das Geld aber eher nicht, das sind öffentliche Mittel.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. November 2019)

Hallo fishhawk



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Das Geld aber eher nicht, das sind öffentliche Mittel.



Wenn man einen Fördertopf bildet ist es gewollt, dass dort einbezahlt und dann aus dem Topf heraus gefördert wird. Und das bedingt logischer Weise eine Umverteilung. Das ist der Sinn der Übung.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2019)

Hallo,



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Fördertopf bildet



hab keine Einwände gegen die Umverteilung, aber sind eben öffentliche Mittel, die hier verteilt werden.


----------



## tibulski (12. November 2019)

Hallo,

ausserhalb der Schonzeiten und jenseits des Mindestmaß ist es in weiten Teilen von Deutschland nicht verboten auch Fischarten, welche im Rahmen von Wiederansiedlungsprojekten unterstützt werden, zu fangen und auch zu entnehmen. So darf man in vielen Gewässern in Deutschland  Lachse, Huchen, Äschen oder auch Nasen fangen. Ich habe alle diese Arten in den letzten Jahren in Deutschland gefangen. Ob man sie dann auch entnimmt, muss jeder selber entscheiden. Ich setze sie, je nachdem wie der Bestand in dem jeweiligen Gewässer sich verhält meistens schonend zurück und auch das ist ja nicht verboten.

Natürlich gehören diese Fische in unsere Gewässer und sich für deren Erhalt einzusetzen, hat für mich mehr mit Angeln zu tun, als einfach jedes Jahr den Besatzlaster kommen zu lassen. Nasen oder Barben haben z.B. auch eine biologische Funktion im Gewässer, Algen abzuweiden, den Gewässergrund umzulagern und damit das Kieslückensystem frei von Algen und Kolmation zu halten. Davon profitieren wiederum andere Fischarten die darin Laichen, so gibt es mehr Nachkommen von z.B. Forellen und Äschen. Und das sind dann Wildfische und keine Puffforellen mit Mopskopf und verkrüppelten Bauchflossen durch die Aufzucht in Betonbecken, die noch nicht mal den ersten Winter im Gewässer überstehen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## hanzz (13. November 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Klar - fängt man im Ruhrpott weder an Rhein-Herne-Kanal, noch am FoPu...



Im Ruhrpott am Rhein werden Nasen wieder häufiger gefangen. 
Am Rhein Herne Kanal auch schon eine an der Stippe gehabt, aber eher wohl ein Zufalllsfang.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. November 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Die Nase ist Fisch des Jahres- und bei mir werden Erinnerungen wach;
> 
> 1983 machten wir Urlaub auf einem Bauernhof in der Nähe von Vilshofen und mein Vater nahm mich zum ersten Mal mit zum Angeln an den Fluss.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ja, damals gabs auch noch gute Vorkommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (13. November 2019)

tibulski schrieb:


> Natürlich gehören diese Fische in unsere Gewässer und sich für deren Erhalt einzusetzen, hat für mich mehr mit Angeln zu tun, als einfach jedes Jahr den Besatzlaster kommen zu lassen.



Ich finde die Zuschüsse aus den Artenhilfprogrammen auch gut, aber ich frage mich, wie man die Setzlinge ohne Laster zu den betroffenen Gewässern transportieren soll?

Mit Angeln hat das aus meiner Sicht allerdings weniger zu tun, das ist Fischhege und Gewässerpflege, also Sache der Bewirtschafter. Die profitieren auch direkt von diesen Maßnahmen, Angler bestenfalls indirekt.

Ich finde es wie gesagt trotzdem gut, wenn solche Arten gefördert werden.



tibulski schrieb:


> Ich setze sie, je nachdem wie der Bestand in dem jeweiligen Gewässer sich verhält meistens schonend zurück und auch das ist ja nicht verboten



In Bayern ggf. schon.


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. November 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Seitdem hatte ich nie wieder eine Nase an der Strippe- Schade!



Tröste Dich, ich hab noch nie eine gefangen ...


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. November 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ich finde die Zuschüsse aus den Artenhilfprogrammen auch gut, aber ich frage mich, wie man die Setzlinge ohne Laster zu den betroffenen Gewässern transportieren soll?
> 
> Mit Angeln hat das aus meiner Sicht allerdings weniger zu tun, das ist Fischhege und Gewässerpflege, also Sache der Bewirtschafter. Die profitieren auch direkt von diesen Maßnahmen, Angler bestenfalls indirekt.
> Ich finde es wie gesagt trotzdem gut, wenn solche Arten gefördert werden.



Ich finde es auch richtig. Mir tut es nicht weh, wenn Gelder für solche Maßnahmen verwendet werden, von der Öffentlichkeitswirkung profitieren wir alle. Wenn besondere Arten wie Nase, Lachs, Meerforelle, etc. helfen, auf das Problem der Gewässerverbauung aufmerksam zu machen, ist das gut. DAvon profitieren ja auch die für uns Angler interessanteren Fische. Damit sage ich nicht, dass ich alle aus der FA finanzierten Projekte gut heiße (das nur der Vollständigkeit halber). 

LG, Georg


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. November 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Tröste Dich, ich hab noch nie eine gefangen ...



Das könnte man ändern.....aba erst wenn se wider frei gegeben sind bei uns.

Können wir nicht diese Diskusion über die Fördermaßnahmen gut sein lass und uns lieber daran erfreuen das die Nase bzw Essling zum Fisch des Jahres 2020 gekührt wurde. Viele werden diese Fischart zwar nicht ohne weiteres Fangen können (Vorkommen in den Flüßen bzw Regionen) dafür freuen sich die anderen umso mehr drüber.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. November 2019)

Nur so nebenbei:
Bei uns wurde früher mit den Algenablagerungen von den Wehren auf Nasen gefischt. Dieser sogannte Wehrschlamm baute auf Bebauungen und Steinen auf und wurde so ca 0,5cm dick. Er wurde dann einfach abgezogen und mit viel Gefühl an der abtreibenden Pose gefischt.
Aus Erzählungen der älteren Angler war die Nase frühers der Brotfisch der Leute und maßenhaft in den Gewässern.
In den Sommermonaten kann man noch jetzt sehr schön die Nasen beim Drehen sehen,so wie die Barben in etwa. Dabei grasen sie die Algen von den Steinplatten ab.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. November 2019)

Die Nase hinterlässt dabei sogar sichtbare Fraßspuren auf den Steinen. Es sieht so aus, als hätte man die Algen mit den Fingernägeln abgekratzt.


----------



## tibulski (13. November 2019)

Hallo Markus,



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ich finde die Zuschüsse aus den Artenhilfprogrammen auch gut, aber ich frage mich, wie man die Setzlinge ohne Laster zu den betroffenen Gewässern transportieren soll?



Setzlinge aus externen Quellen sollten wenn möglich die Ausnahme, als die Regel sein. Gerade bei bedrohten Fischarten weiss man nie, ob sie den Lebensraum adaptieren, dazu kann es fatale Folgen haben genetisch zweifelhaftes Material zu besetzen. Äschen bilden z.B. genetisch einzigartige Populationen aus und das nicht nur in den verschiedenen Gewässersystemen (Rhein, Donau, Adria) sondern auch lokal innerhalb der Gewässersysteme. Geeignetes Besatzmaterial für das eigene Gewässer zu bekommen ist oft schwer oder sogar unmöglich. Die Schweiz hat den Besatz mit Äschen ganz aufgegeben, da sie nach langen Jahren feststellen mussten, das es nichts bringt.

Viele Vereine haben eigene Bruthäuser oder arbeiten mit M+S Boxen direkt im Gewässer. Da werden die Fische vermehrt die aus dem Gewässer stammen. Dazu dienen die Anstrengungen ja auch dazu die Naturverlaichung zu verbessern. Das kostet im Zweifel auch weniger als immmer vom Züchter reinzuschmeissen.
Dazu wird ja mitunter direkt fangfähig besetzt und/oder mit Fischarten die es nie in den Gewässern gab. 



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Mit Angeln hat das aus meiner Sicht allerdings weniger zu tun, das ist Fischhege und Gewässerpflege, also Sache der Bewirtschafter. Die profitieren auch direkt von diesen Maßnahmen, Angler bestenfalls indirekt.



Die Hege ist in Deutschland privatisiert. Im Fischereirecht ist die Planungsaufgabe "Hege" bundeseinheitlich dem Fischereiausübungsberechtigtem zugewiesen. Als Inhaber des Fischereirechtes hat man in Deutschland somit eine gesetzliche Hegeverpflichtung auf Grundlage der "guten fachlichen Praxis" und das sind in der Regel Angelvereine oder Verbände mit ihren Anglern.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## gründler (13. November 2019)

Moin

Ich hab mal inne 80er nen Match an der Weser verloren wegen Nasen...

Mit ca 30 Mann hockten wir an der Weser bei Nienburg,ich hatte den Endplatz und nach 5min nach dem Start ging es auch schon los......Nase... das ging dann 3 Std im 5 minuten tackt so weiter....Nase....Nase....Nase...3 Maden ein Caster und wieder Nase...Nase ...Nase.

Ich hatte geschätzt so gut 35kg Nasen...nur gab es einen Haken....keine der Nasen war im Setzi ....weil .......Nasen wurden nicht gewertet und so setzte ich 3 Std. eine nach der anderen Nase wieder zurück.....

Seitdem ist mir die Nase immer im Kopf geblieben.......

und fange ich heute ne Nase ....so denke ich an die alten tage......


----------



## MarkusZ (14. November 2019)

Nasen kenne ich bisher nur aus Flüssen in der Oberpfalz.  Da konnte man sie früher ganz gut fangen, auch die eine oder andere Ü50.
Das war allerdings zu Zeiten, wo Brazzo bei Bayern noch in der Startelf war und nicht im Vorstand.  .



tibulski schrieb:


> Im Fischereirecht ist die Planungsaufgabe "Hege" bundeseinheitlich dem Fischereiausübungsberechtigtem zugewiesen.



Danke, dass du mir recht gibst.

Mittlerweile werden Nasen auch in eines unserer Vereinsgewässer in Mittelfranken besetzt, bezuschusst aus der FA. Ob sie dort jemals natürlich vorkamen ist mir nicht bekannt.

Die Mitglieder wurden dazu weder befragt noch wurde darüber abgestimmt, denn Hege ist nunmal Sache der Bewirtschafter und nicht der Angler.
Ein Erlaubnisscheininhaber hat in Bayern  kein Recht  eigenständig zu entscheiden, ob er Fische in ein Gewässer besetzt oder gefangene, nicht geschonte Fische zurücksetzt etc..

Direkt vom Besatzzuschuss  für die Nasen proftiert der Fischereiberechtigte, denn der Wert des Fischereirechts steigt natürlich mit der Breite und Tiefe des Fischbestandes.

Die Angler profitieren nur sehr begrenzt davon, denn dort wird  hauptsächlich mit Kunstköder auf Forellen geangelt. Gastkarten gibt es nicht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. November 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Mittlerweile werden Nasen auch in eines unserer Vereinsgewässer in Mittelfranken besetzt, bezuschusst aus der FA. Ob sie dort jemals natürlich vorkamen ist mir nicht bekannt.



Die Bezuschussung erfolgt in Mittelfranken (genau wie im Rest von Bayern) auf Grundlage eines vom Bayerischen Landesamt für Umwelt koordinierten Artenhilfsprogramms. Da sind aktuell die Fischarten Nase, Barbe und Rutte im Fokus, aber auch andere Tierarten wie beispielsweise Apollofalter und Kreuzotter. Die Bezuschussung erfolgt also nicht direkt über die Fischereiabgabe. Um Zuschüsse für den betreffenden Fischbesatz zu erhalten, muss sich der betreffende Verein als Teilnehmer an diesem Programm registriert haben.

Besatzmaßnahmen werden für die jeweiligen Fischarten auch nur in festgelegten Gewässern gefördert. Beispiel: Ruttenbesatz wird in der Regnitz nicht gefördert, Nasenbesatz nicht in der Erlanger Schwabach.

Die Förderung kann bis zu 90% betragen und hängt z.B. auch davon ab, ob die betreffenden Vereine ihre Schonmaße für die jeweiligen Fischarten erhöht haben.
Beispiel Nase: Förderung 80%; bei Erhöhung des Schonmaßes auf 50cm 90%.
Beispiel Rutte: Förderung 30%; bei Erhöhung des Schonmaßes auf 45cm 60%.



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Die Mitglieder wurden dazu weder befragt noch wurde darüber abgestimmt, denn Hege ist nunmal Sache der Bewirtschafter und nicht der Angler.



Die für solche Besatzmaßnahmen aufgewandten Mittel müssen auch von eurem Vorstand ausgewiesen werden und die Mitglieder haben das Recht, hierzu Auskunft zu erhalten. Gibt es zu diesen Maßnahmen Widerspruch, müssen die Mitglieder sich halt entsprechend artikulieren und bei der nächsten Wahl ggf. einen anderen Hauptgewässerwart wählen. Der sollte das nämlich maßgeblich entscheiden, natürlich zusammen mit dem Vorstand.



MarkusZ schrieb:


> nicht geschonte Fische zurücksetzt etc..



Wer einen gefangenen Fisch nicht verwerten kann/will, muss ihn wieder zurücksetzen, sonst verstößt er gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, welches als Bundesgesetz über dem Bayerischen Fischereigesetz steht. Dass Bayerisches Fischereigesetz und Tierschutzgesetz hier offensichtlich inhaltlich im Widerspruch zueinander stehen, ist hinlänglich bekannt. Aber es wird ja in absehbarer Zeit Veränderungen am Bayerischen Fischereigesetz geben. Schaun wir mal, ob sich da auch an diesen Stellen was tut.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. November 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> .
> 
> Danke, dass du mir recht gibst.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Aber sicher waren die Nasen früher auch in Mittelfrankens Flüssen stark verbreitet. So hatte die Rednitz zumindest bis in die 1960er Jahre hinein und auch ihre Nebenflüsse einen ausgezeichneten Nasenbestand, auch Äschen kamen gar nicht so vereinzelt vor. Ich kann mich auf jeden Fall noch gut daran erinnern, wie wir, als Jugendliche oft speziell auf Nasen fischten, weil sich da an guten Tagen durchaus etwas rührte und man schon mal ein Dutzend Fische zwischen 40 und 50 cm fangen konnte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MarkusZ (14. November 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Bezuschussung erfolgt also nicht direkt über die Fischereiabgabe



Stand halt bei uns  im Mitteilungsblatt so drin: "gefördert aus Mitteln der Fischereiabgabe."



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Gibt es zu diesen Maßnahmen Widerspruch, müssen die Mitglieder sich halt entsprechend artikulieren und bei der nächsten Wahl ggf. einen anderen Hauptgewässerwart wählen. Der sollte das nämlich maßgeblich entscheiden, natürlich zusammen mit dem Vorstand.



Also bisher gab es noch keine offiziellen Widersprüche gegen irgendwelche Besatzmaßnahmen. Ich persönlich hätte auch keine gegen die Besatzmaßnahmen aus dem Artenhilfsprogramm. Bei anderen Maßnahmen bin ich durchaus nicht zufrieden, aber da bin ich in der ganz kleinen Minderheit. Die Masse würde sogar noch mehr P&T befürworten, als hier eh schon läuft.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wer einen gefangenen Fisch nicht verwerten kann/will, muss ihn wieder zurücksetzen, sonst verstößt er gegen das Tierschutzgesetz,



Diese Vorschrift kann ich im TSCHG nicht finden. Da lese ich nur was von "vernüftigem Grund". 
Und in der AVFiG dann eben dás konkrete Rücksetzverbot.
Ob die Befolgug einer Rechtsvorschrift einen vernünftigen Grund darstellt, müssen im Zweifel Gerichte entscheiden.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber sicher waren die Nasen früher auch in Mittelfrankens Flüssen stark verbreitet.



Von den Kollegen, mit denen ich mich unterhalten habe, konnte sich keiner an Nasen dort erinnern, aber Du hast natürlich schon deutlich mehr Erfahrung.

Ich finde es jedenfalls gut, dass es solche Programme gibt.

Aber das machen m.E. eben nicht Angler, sondern die Inhaber der Fischereirechte.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. November 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Diese Vorschrift kann ich im TSCHG nicht finden. Da lese ich nur was von "vernüftigem Grund".
> Und in der AVFiG dann eben dás konkrete Rücksetzverbot.
> Ob die Befolgug einer Rechtsvorschrift einen vernünftigen Grund darstellt, müssen im Zweifel Gerichte entscheiden.



Hallo,

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Grund, warum in nunmehr knapp 30 Jahren, meines Wissens, in Bayern kein Angler wegen eines Verstosses gegen diese Vorschrift in der AVFiG belangt worden ist folgender; wenn jemand z.B. auf Karpfen fischt und er fängt eine Brachse und setzt diese zurück, kann er argumentieren, dass dies nicht sein Zielfisch war und er eben keine Brachsen essen mag. Nun wäre es ein ganz klarer Verstoß gegen den vernünftigen Grund (lt.Tierschutzgesetz), ein Tier zu töten, um es in die Tonne zu schmeissen, oder auf den Misthaufen. Hier liegt die Diskrepanz zwischen der AVFiG in Bayern und dem Tierschutzgesetz.
Wenn man auf Karpfen fischt und fängt einen in Pfannengrösse, hat man dagegen kein Argument, den Fisch zurückzusetzen, denn das Tierschutzgesetz sieht ein Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht nun mal nicht vor, lässt aber dem Angler schon die Freiheit, zu entscheiden, welchen Fisch er mitnimmt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (14. November 2019)

@Anglerdemo mal eine Frage, das wird für mich nicht ganz klar - schreibst du hier als Privatmensch oder als Repräsentant von Anglerdemo?


----------



## Anglerdemo (14. November 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Anglerdemo mal eine Frage, das wird für mich nicht ganz klar - schreibst du hier als Privatmensch oder als Repräsentant von Anglerdemo?



Als Anglerdemo, da ja Toni gezielte Spitzen/ Angriffe gegen Anglerdemo und die Personen dahinter - wenn auch ohne uns direkt zu nennen - gesetzt hat:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> und es sei mir erlaubt anzumerken, dass wenig weitsichtige Leute oder Organisationen, die selbsternannt unsere Zunft vertreten wollen, wieder dagegen maulen oder sogar klagen wollen



Ansonsten wäre das sicherlich kein Thema für Anglerdemo gewesen und ich hätte mich aus diesem Thema rausgehalten. Es ist halt mittlerweile Standard, dass eine Handvoll User kein Thema auslässt, um uns in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken. Manche bezeichnen unsere Arbeit halt als "wenig weitsichtig", deutlich mehr jedoch als vorbildlich für Angler. 

Sollte also Anglerdemo in Themen zum Artenschutz oder ähnlichem nicht erwähnt, ins Spiel gebracht oder "angegriffen" werden, ist das nicht unser Thema und von uns gibt es dann auch keine Beiträge dazu.


----------



## MarkusZ (14. November 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> kein Angler wegen eines Verstosses gegen diese Vorschrift in der AVFiG belangt worden ist



Wenn ein Angler z.B. beim Nymphenangeln auf Forelle ne Nase finge und gleich im Wasser abhaken und zurücksetzen würde, dann wäre das zwar ggf. ein Verstoß gegen die AVFiG, aber

- es müsste jemand geben, der ihn anzeigt
- der müsste die Fischart und Größe beweisen können
- der müsste beweisen, dass es Absicht und kein Missgeschick war
usw.

Erlaubt wäre es zwar nicht, aber eine Bestrafung hielte ich in dem Fall  auch für extrem unwahrscheinlich.

Anders wenn der Fisch gemessen, fotografiert/gefilmt und das Ganze dann noch mit entsprechnden Kommentaren publiziert würde.

Das könnte schon Ärger geben.

Ich denke aber nicht, dass diese Gefahr bei Nasen besonders groß ist. Ist ja kein Modefisch, wie z.B. der Barsch.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. November 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wenn ein Angler z.B. beim Nymphenangeln auf Forelle ne Nase finge und gleich im Wasser abhaken und zurücksetzen würde, dann wäre das zwar ggf. ein Verstoß gegen die AVFiG, aber
> 
> - es müsste jemand geben, der ihn anzeigt
> - der müsste die Fischart und Größe beweisen können
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe heuer auch wieder ein Nase schwimmen lassen, welche ich beim Forellenfischen auf Nymphe fing, dabei stand ich etwa 10 Meter vom Ufer entfernt im Fluss. Wer wollte mir aus dieser Entfernung nachweisen, welchen Fisch ich zurückgesetzt habe und wie lang der war? Das ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Oder was soll ich mit einem 20 cm Hasel oder Aitel, welche ich ebenfalls beim Forellenfischen fange anfangen? Die gehen ebenfalls wieder zurück und zwar mit reinstem Gewissen.
Anders sieht es natürlich bei dem Fotografierwahnsinn aus, da ist man in Deutschland dran, wegen Verstoss gegen das Tierschutzgesetz und das sind auch die einzigen Fälle wo Angler "verknackt" wurden, nicht wegen Verstoss gegen die AVFiG.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (14. November 2019)

Also, 
ich mag diesen ganzen Fisch des Jahres Zirkus, unabhängig von dem ganzen Politik und Mittel hin und her. Und die Nase ist ne Super Wahl, einfach weil sie unbekannt ist und eigentlich doch ein ganz hübscher Fisch, auch für interessierte Laien, die die Nase bestimmt nicht kennen und bestimmt gerne über den Namen und die nun ja, ausgeprägte Nase des FIsches schmunzeln. Ich sehe aber auch, das die Nase wie einige andere Jahresfische auch schon einmal den Titel, 1994, hatte. Dabei gibt es so tolle Fische, die noch niemals Fisch des Jahres waren.
z.B. der Döbel wäre schon längst mal an der Reihe. Zumal ja viele einst wunderbare Döbelflüsse und -bäche von dem sich unkrauthaft ausbreitenden Laichschädling Forelle ruiniert werden.


----------



## fishhawk (14. November 2019)

Hallo,



Minimax schrieb:


> Zumal ja viele einst wunderbare Döbelflüsse und -bäche von dem sich unkrauthaft ausbreitenden Laichschädling Forelle ruiniert werden.



Da werden zwar nicht allzu viele Angler zustimmen, aber so ganz von der Hand zu weisen ist das manchen Gewässern wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## rippi (14. November 2019)

Chondrostoma nasus; sicherlich eine interessante Art, letztlich aber nur die Vimba vimba des kleinen Mannes.


----------



## MarkusZ (15. November 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> letztlich aber nur die Vimba vimba des kleinen Mannes.



Rußnasen waren damals in der Oberpfalz auch immer wieder mal dabei.  

Kannst sie ja mal beim DAFV für die Zukunft vorschlagen.


----------

